# Composite graft of cartilage, Melolabil flap, paramedian forehead flap



## Janet Ralph (Mar 24, 2010)

Would someone happen to know if these codes can be
billed together?  We've done an extensive MOhs procedure and we
need these codes for reconstruction and closure.

Thanks!!
janet


----------

